# Grüne Zwiebel/ Green Onion scheme guidebook ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just had a .pdf file of symbols which were missed out of the Green Onion guide book but I have not had the original guidebook and vignette . At least I know I am on the list of subscribers to the scheme

Has anyone got the guidebook and vignette or could tell me where to download them from ? 

G


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I had the email with the symbold pdf attachment. Also on the same email there was an image download which I took to be the vignette, although I could be wrong.

Anyway I have saved both as like you haven't received the guide yet unless that comes as a pdf as well.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> . Also on the same email there was an image download which I took to be the vignette, although I could be wrong.
> 
> .


You're right ! It is the vignette. I thought it was part of the other download as it is in a file format that doesn't usually open on my computer.

Still no guide however.

G


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

I also received the e mail this morning with pdf file download of "Symbols" It is my understanding that the vignette will be sent by post.


Regards Bevjohn


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

I've had this email with the symbols page as well. I thought that the email was saying that the attached page had been missed from the original pdf guide (which I didn't get anyway). I emailed 'klaus' to ask for another to be sent.

I'll let you know what happens.

bill


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Looks like no one has received the PDF file with the details of the sites in it. Mine was mostly in German but the English paragraph eluded to the fact that the main file had been sent.


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

I received a brochure and vignette by post on Saturday so I suppose they are sending them out now. It seems that post to the UK takes longer than to Slovenia.
As somebody has mentioned, quite tiny but hopefully more farms will join in in the future. 
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks cilka. Reassuring to know that they are on their way anyway. We've got the vignette printed from the file they sent. I'd be quite happy downloading a pdf file to save posting a site guide but I was concerned I'd missed where to download it.

G


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for info cilkad.

bill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Guess what ! A nicely produced spiral bound list of sites and a Green Onion windscreen sticker have just arrived in the post.

G


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Mine too

Getting busy on making an Autoroute file for the GPS


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Ours has arrived as well.

Motorhomer


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Notice that the GPS co-ordiates for 89-001 are wrong with the address. Should read East 10 degrees 35 minutes 44 seconds North 49 degrees 39 minutes 51 seconds. Also a missmatch on 97-004 between address and GPS co-ordinates


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Same here the vignette and spiral bound book arrived today with details of 16 hosts.May try a couple as we leave for Germany in 2 weeks.



Regards;Bevjohn


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Mine hasn't arrived yet  

Guess I will be away when it comes so hope it goes through the letterbox.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mine arrived today too. Vignette and booklet.

Maddie


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Vignette and booklet arrived today.  Bob.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Vignette and booklet arrived today.  Bob.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Mine hasn't arrived yet
> 
> Guess I will be away when it comes so hope it goes through the letterbox.


A4 size brown envelope. Ours came thru ok

Motorhomer


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Mine still hasn't arrived


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Had an email from Klaus,

Mine was sent out on 3rd March so goodness knows where it has gone.


----------



## 103374 (Mar 13, 2007)

Feeling very left out, still not received my pack. Have had the email update and emailed Klaus last week for another to be sent.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Klaus sent me another one which did arrive ok.

Then received the first one, postman had delivered it to the wrong address!! Even though the address label was correct.


----------

